# Nature is brutal.



## Wreth (Jul 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM


----------



## Riv (Jul 3, 2010)

This is true. You know what else is brutal? Everything else. The universe is a cosmic stew of senseless and probabilistic brutality. Let's be good humans and break the chain. Sentience FTW.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 3, 2010)

What if some random gay guy came walking in the middle of all this. and all the animals just sat there staring at him. That would be brutal


----------



## Bambi (Jul 3, 2010)

The video ends well, though.

Still, "nature" isn't brutal, survival is. I'd say, nature doesn't engage in brutality because "it likes it", (nature is not conscious and favors nothing) nature is simply the arbitrary and functionless name we give to the collective coincidences, experiences, causes, and effects we witness from a broad range of environments, and from a broad swath of sentient species.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 3, 2010)

I remember this video. I seen it when the view count was a bit over 100k
 National Geographic channel had a special on it.

The luck to be there at that exact moment.


----------



## Eske (Jul 3, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I remember this video. I seen it when the view count was a bit over 100k
> National Geographic channel had a special on it.
> 
> The luck to be there at that exact moment.


 
Yep, I saw that Nat Geo special.  They were indeed _very_ lucky to have seen this -- let alone to have caught it on tape.  I remember being mildly amused that National Geographic did an entire special based around a youtube video, but it _is_ a pretty interesting video, so I can't say I really blame them.  

I didn't think it was so much brutal as amazing, though; the fact that the herd actually came back for the calf was quite astonishing, to me.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 3, 2010)

I could provide a few more links to videos and articles.  Infanticidal mammals, a Seal (Walrus? Can't recall ATM) raping a penguin, Dolphins killing for shits & giggles.

Nature's fuckin' amazing.  But it's not Bambi either.

No offense to Bambi.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I could provide a few more links to videos and articles.  Infanticidal mammals, a Seal (Walrus? Can't recall ATM) raping a penguin, Dolphins killing for shits & giggles.
> 
> Nature's fuckin' amazing.  But it's not Bambi either.
> 
> No offense to Bambi.



Did you see those orca stealing a baby blue (I think) whale from its mother and bashing it about? They killed it and only ate the tongue. D:


----------



## Lobar (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't fuck with buffalo.


----------



## Rayden (Jul 3, 2010)

Amazing video. I was pretty surprised to see that calf get back up.


----------



## Aden (Jul 3, 2010)

http://i47.tinypic.com/33beafk.jpg


----------



## Bambi (Jul 3, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I could provide a few more links to videos and articles.  Infanticidal mammals, a Seal (Walrus? Can't recall ATM) raping a penguin, Dolphins killing for shits & giggles.
> 
> Nature's fuckin' amazing.  But it's not Bambi either.
> 
> No offense to Bambi.


None taken, as life isn't always cruel either.

Still, people of course only find what's relevant to their interests, not necessarily what's relevant to life and survival on Earth as a whole. Attaman, that means you need to post videos of Terminators and Space Marines rocking Elder. Nothing more. _Nothing less._


Rayden said:


> Amazing video. I was pretty surprised to see that  calf get back up.


They're hardy little fuckers -- still think  it's awesome that the water buffalo protect the shit out of their young.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 3, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Still, people of course only find what's relevant to their interests, not necessarily what's relevant to life and survival on Earth as a whole. Attaman, that means you need to post videos of Terminators and Space Marines rocking Elder. Nothing more. _Nothing less._


 
Eh, I just go as far to defend humanity, not to bash on nature.  Probably from seeing too many people say stuff like "Only humans kill senselessly", or "Only humans rape", or all the other stuff.  Much easier to prove we aren't 100% assholes and that nature isn't 100% lolipops than it is to prove that nature is pure evil and Humanity the one good thing from the planet.

Oh, and me posting 40K stuff just makes things worse.  They somehow managed to turn an almost Third Reich-esque regime into the _good guys_.  'Course, probably part of the reason I see a lot of things in shades of grey now.


----------



## Browder (Jul 3, 2010)

Is it bad that I lol'd when the crocodile started the tug of war?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Is it bad that I lol'd when the crocodile started the tug of war?


It reminded me of when Yoda was seen conking R2D2 with his walking cane in The Empire Strikes Back, shouting, "Mine! Mine! Mine! Mine!"

@Attaman: I kind of lol though at the alternatives -- Elders being all kinds of fucked up (worshiping those Gods is a no-no), Chaos being all kinds of fucked up too, and the Space Marines essentially being a space borne equivalent of the Holy Roman Empire. <shudders> Still, I've always liked the whole Space Marine thing. In the most recent RTS's, they seem to be the most efficient with their setup, but not the most proficient (I seem to think that goes to the most elite of Elder.)


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 4, 2010)

even though its old, Its still brutal.


----------

